# Older Spirit Halloween Animatronics?



## Mysterious Mansion Fan (Oct 24, 2011)

Back in the day, Spirit used to have some quality products. The best thing was that they weren't usually overpriced. They used to carry props from Gag Studios and if I can remember right, they were usually under $200. Back in 2002, I purchased this 6 1/2 foot tall leering skeleton prop from them for only $100. It is a great scare prop that I still use today in my haunt. I don't have any pictures of mine, but I will get one from a website. Another great prop that I purchased in 2006 and still use today is the Chest Splitting Zombie. What Spirit Halloween offers today doesn't even come close to what they used to offer. They used to sell products that were meant to last. Now their new props only last one season.


----------



## TheMonsterSquad (Oct 8, 2012)

I'm interested in this topic too. I've heard veterans talking about Spirit going downhill, but as a recent convert to halloween decorating, I don't have much to compare to. Would love to see some of the older props that spirit used to offer. The props in the post above makes it clear that Spirit used to carry much better stuff.


----------



## awokennightmare (Jan 17, 2013)

I love that chest ripping zombie! I've seen a similar looking one that lifts its head off!


----------



## The_Cailleach_Bheur (Jul 20, 2013)

I'm trying to see if I remember any animatronics from Spirit from when I was smaller, but all I can seem to remember are things they sell right now... They've only been coming to my town since around 2006-2007, so it hasn't been very long... I do remember one animatronic that scared me when I was smaller. It was the upper torso of a man who had been torn in half, so organs were all hanging out, and he was hung up by some chains binding his hands. When you walked past him, he would shake violently and scream in pain... Sorry I couldn't be much help here... ._.


----------



## CCdalek (May 25, 2012)

Mysterious Mansion Fan said:


> Back in the day, Spirit used to have some quality products. The best thing was that they weren't usually overpriced. They used to carry props from Gag Studios and if I can remember right, they were usually under $200. Back in 2002, I purchased this 6 1/2 foot tall leering skeleton prop from them for only $100. It is a great scare prop that I still use today in my haunt. I don't have any pictures of mine, but I will get one from a website. Another great prop that I purchased in 2006 and still use today is the Chest Splitting Zombie. What Spirit Halloween offers today doesn't even come close to what they used to offer. They used to sell products that were meant to last. Now their new props only last one season.
> 
> View attachment 160171
> 
> ...


I remember that Reaper! He was definitely my favorite thing there at the time. I remember going in the store in 2002 and he was the first thing I saw, lunging back and forth at the entrance. If it's not too much trouble, do you happen to have a picture or video of yours? I have been looking for him for such a long time, but had never found a picture of him online until now.


----------



## Mysterious Mansion Fan (Oct 24, 2011)

Hi CCdalek! I actually took a video of my rocking skeleton a week ago.


----------



## CCdalek (May 25, 2012)

Mysterious Mansion Fan said:


> Hi CCdalek! I actually took a video of my rocking skeleton a week ago.


Hi Mysterious Mansion Fan, thank you so much for making that video of him!  So your YouTube channel is Toysandmoretoys? I love your videos! I am subscribed to you and have watched your videos for such a long time. Would you say the reaper is a long-lasting prop and worth the money? He has been my top favorite Halloween prop for as long as he's been around, and I just found one for sale on a reliable site for what I think is a reasonable price ($163.99).


----------



## Mysterious Mansion Fan (Oct 24, 2011)

CCdalek said:


> Hi Mysterious Mansion Fan, thank you so much for making that video of him!  So your YouTube channel is Toysandmoretoys? I love your videos! I am subscribed to you and have watched your videos for such a long time. Would you say the reaper is a long-lasting prop and worth the money? He has been my top favorite Halloween prop for as long as he's been around, and I just found one for sale on a reliable site for what I think is a reasonable price ($163.99).


I'm glad you enjoy my videos! I think you'll be very pleased with this prop. Mine was the store display, so I'm sure it ran for at least eight to ten hours for a month. I've had him for eleven years and he still works great! I think you'll be satisfied if you end up buying him.


----------



## Evil Elf (Jun 16, 2013)

That reaper looks pretty cool. Too bad they don't make many props with constant motion like that anymore. Oh well, will just have to make one myself!

By the way, doesn't it look like he leans forward, then recoils in horror?


----------



## LAKE OF THE DEAD (Apr 15, 2009)

the best one was the texas chain saw


----------



## Braden Horror Haunt Productions (Jul 22, 2013)

These are all great props from 2007-2008 and the top 3 are 6 Ft Jason, 5 ft Haunted girl with vibrating head, and 6 Ft Leatherface!!!!! These are all prototype demo videos.


----------



## Braden Horror Haunt Productions (Jul 22, 2013)

CCdalek said:


> Hi Mysterious Mansion Fan, thank you so much for making that video of him!  So your YouTube channel is Toysandmoretoys? I love your videos! I am subscribed to you and have watched your videos for such a long time. Would you say the reaper is a long-lasting prop and worth the money? He has been my top favorite Halloween prop for as long as he's been around, and I just found one for sale on a reliable site for what I think is a reasonable price ($163.99).


Hi CCDALEK! What is the name of the website you found the rocking skeleton on because I am searching for the Gemmy 2007 6 ft Jason animatronic and 2007 5 ft Haunted Girl with Vibrating Head. If you find a Jason or Haunted girl for sale could you please let me know


----------



## Braden Horror Haunt Productions (Jul 22, 2013)

I will find more older spirit props soon


----------



## ZombieRaider (May 18, 2008)

The book of the dead sitting on the organ came from a Spirit store many years ago.....










I also picked up a Bates Motel sign that the No Vacancy would flash but I'll have to scan pictures of that sometime because that was before I had a digital camera.....I also had a really cool Don Post vampire mask.....I vaguely remember an animated full size crypt keeper sitting in a chair that was really cool but beyond my budget at the time $300-$400......That's about all I remember really....It's been quite a few years ago....ZR


----------



## CCdalek (May 25, 2012)

Braden Horror Haunt Productions said:


> Hi CCDALEK! What is the name of the website you found the rocking skeleton on because I am searching for the Gemmy 2007 6 ft Jason animatronic and 2007 5 ft Haunted Girl with Vibrating Head. If you find a Jason or Haunted girl for sale could you please let me know


Hi Braden,
The site I found the Rocking Reaper on was called Spiders Of The Web. Unfortunately although they do sell quite a few older Spirit props, they only sell products from the company Seasons USA.


----------



## CCdalek (May 25, 2012)

Mysterious Mansion Fan said:


> I'm glad you enjoy my videos! I think you'll be very pleased with this prop. Mine was the store display, so I'm sure it ran for at least eight to ten hours for a month. I've had him for eleven years and he still works great! I think you'll be satisfied if you end up buying him.


Hi again Mysterious Mansion Fan, I just ordered the Rocking Reaper today and I think I will be very pleased with him. I did want to ask, though, how much assembly is required to fully set him up? Being that he is a high quality prop and according to the website weighs 44 pounds, I wouldn't expect much of an assembly, but I could be wrong. Thanks.


----------



## Mysterious Mansion Fan (Oct 24, 2011)

CCdalek said:


> Hi again Mysterious Mansion Fan, I just ordered the Rocking Reaper today and I think I will be very pleased with him. I did want to ask, though, how much assembly is required to fully set him up? Being that he is a high quality prop and according to the website weighs 44 pounds, I wouldn't expect much of an assembly, but I could be wrong. Thanks.


There's not very much assembly at all. It's basically just a pole with a costume. All you have to do is connect the poles together with small screws that come with it and then you place the body over the top pole. The metal sheet that the motor is mounted on is actually heavy. Just for safety, I still put some small concrete blocks on it just in case it would happen to fall over.


----------



## Braden Horror Haunt Productions (Jul 22, 2013)

Here is my dead Fred talking head from 2007


----------



## Braden Horror Haunt Productions (Jul 22, 2013)

Hi Mysterious Mansion fan, do you think that chest splitting zombie would be a long lasting prop? I found one for sale(on eBay) and I want to know if he would last a long time?


----------



## Penumbra (Jul 28, 2011)

Hey! I just found this thread! Spirit did have some cool higher quality props is the past. But I've only had a spirit store since 2004. The oldest thing I remember was the "Hungry Harry" zombie they had in 2005. I actually own one, but it has since been damaged and I now use it as a static prop. I also could have sworn I saw a life size Tales From the Crypt Crypt Keeper that sat in a chair and told stories, but I don't remember for sure. Any-who, Spirit definitely did have better props years ago. I really do miss the Chest Splitting Zombie. Hopefully I can find one some day.


----------



## 51217 (Aug 29, 2013)

i have a chest splitting zombie for sale 85 plus 75 shipping the lighter version


----------



## Mysterious Mansion Fan (Oct 24, 2011)

Braden Horror Haunt Productions said:


> Hi Mysterious Mansion fan, do you think that chest splitting zombie would be a long lasting prop? I found one for sale(on eBay) and I want to know if he would last a long time?



Braden Horror Haunt Productions, I've had mine for over 10 years, and he still works. To be honest, I don't turn the prop on very much and that could be the reason that mine still works, but the prop is very durable and well made.


----------



## Mysterious Mansion Fan (Oct 24, 2011)

Penumbra said:


> Hey! I just found this thread! Spirit did have some cool higher quality props is the past. But I've only had a spirit store since 2004. The oldest thing I remember was the "Hungry Harry" zombie they had in 2005. I actually own one, but it has since been damaged and I now use it as a static prop. I also could have sworn I saw a life size Tales From the Crypt Crypt Keeper that sat in a chair and told stories, but I don't remember for sure. Any-who, Spirit definitely did have better props years ago. I really do miss the Chest Splitting Zombie. Hopefully I can find one some day.



You are right Penumbra, there was an animated Crypt Keeper at both Spencers and Spirit Halloween. He was sold around the early to mid 90's. He had a small motor that would make his head move back and forth and he came with a cassette tape. Back in the day, this guy sold for around $300, now he sells for over $500 on ebay.

I found a video of him


----------



## Braden Horror Haunt Productions (Jul 22, 2013)

Ok thanks for the reply!!!! I really can't wait to find one!!!!!!


----------



## Penumbra (Jul 28, 2011)

Mysterious Mansion Fan said:


> Penumbra said:
> 
> 
> > Hey! I just found this thread! Spirit did have some cool higher quality props is the past. But I've only had a spirit store since 2004. The oldest thing I remember was the "Hungry Harry" zombie they had in 2005. I actually own one, but it has since been damaged and I now use it as a static prop. I also could have sworn I saw a life size Tales From the Crypt Crypt Keeper that sat in a chair and told stories, but I don't remember for sure. Any-who, Spirit definitely did have better props years ago. I really do miss the Chest Splitting Zombie. Hopefully I can find one some day.
> ...




Thanks for finding him! I knew I saw one. But I found it MUCH later than the 90s. It could possibly have been overstock, but I couldn't imagine Spirit keeping overstock for almost a decade.


----------



## Braden Horror Haunt Productions (Jul 22, 2013)

Here are some latex props!>


----------



## Dale Hanson (Jan 5, 2014)

I just bought the half demon off of ebay


----------



## Braden Horror Haunt Productions (Jul 22, 2013)

I found this ghoul in stocks prop from 2005!


----------



## 51217 (Aug 29, 2013)

the crypt keeper is on craigslist kansas (i believe kansas) for like 495


----------



## Braden Horror Haunt Productions (Jul 22, 2013)

Here is a demo video of hungry harry the zombie.


----------



## The Crow 1994 (Sep 18, 2003)

Here's a photo of one of the first animatronics we purchased from Spencer's quite a few years ago. We picked up the 1st version of the "Chest Ripping Zombie" that same year. Both are still in working condition.


----------



## Braden Horror Haunt Productions (Jul 22, 2013)

Here are the chest splitting zombie(2006 version), tormented zombie, death crawler, and chest splitting zombie(2005 version)!


----------



## Nickthetoyguy (Aug 27, 2014)

Spirit has a ton of old props. They are amazing in 2014. Mine had all props from last year. Shadow stalker bloody marry mirror. Mean of gramps. Make a trip this year


----------



## Michaelmobley (Mar 31, 2020)

I found the latex demon clown at a thrift shop for $8 it's in perfect condition it's in a box some where I show u a photo one I find iy


----------



## Krampus331 (Oct 7, 2020)

Does anyone have at least a video on a 1985 animatronic from Spirit Halloween?


----------



## ghostbust99 (Sep 2, 2014)

Krampus331 said:


> Does anyone have at least a video on a 1985 animatronic from Spirit Halloween?


The earliest known Spirit animatronic is from 1994: Lifesize Animated Witch

I highly doubt they had any animatronics in the 80’s as the only things that were really around back then were motionettes and a few other smaller things.


----------



## Shockwave199 (Jan 18, 2007)

My 2011 display has a lot of older spirit props in there. I still have all of them and they're working well. I jumped on board with bigger displays in 2010/2011 and the props were mostly all tekky made. Cheap builds but very cool animations and hard to resist. People will recognize them in the video.


----------



## djjerme (Oct 17, 2019)

I think this has been posted before, but this is 1995 walk though if a store in Texas:







And 1996:








Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

